# What's the best book about Betta Care?



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you have a favourite book about caring for Bettas specifically - I'm looking for something that will have all the really basic details that an absolute beginner would need, but also the technical information as well (nitrogen cycle, comparisons of different tank equipment, etc.) I'm wanting something totally comprehensive.

Going shopping on Amazon in a bit, any input is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## lehonea (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought the book Aquarium Care of Bettas (the animal plant one) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0793837634/ref=ox_ya_oh_product . I thought it was a pretty good book on the subject, I do admit it was only my second book on Bettas only. I do not remember the other book. I like how the information pretty much matched the information you can get here, so it made for a handy easy to find informative book for me. The only part of the book I have not read yet is the part on breeding Bettas, but I am not planing on doing that any time soon. Hope this helped and good luck!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Save yourself the money and go to the Betta care section of this forum. You'll find everything you need and more about taking care of your little friend.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have:

Animal Planet Aquarium Care of Bettas
Bettas: A complete introduction
And then I have, BEttas a complete owners manual.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have The Betta Handbook.
Bettas. A complete pet owner's guide. 
Animal Planet Aquarium care of bettas. 
All are good books.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for the suggestions! There seems to be a consensus, especially on the Animal Planet book, and I can hopefully track them down on Amazon! Between a couple of books as a quick reference and this site for more detailed things, I'm getting a lot of essential info!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got my Animal Planet book at Petsmart. It may be cheaper on Amazon, though.


----------

